# Điều này sẽ xảy ra nếu uống quá 2 viên tránh thai khẩn cấp trong 1 tháng



## vietmom (26/3/18)

*Dù được biết đến là một biện pháp ngăn ngừa nguy cơ có thai, tuy nhiên, nếu lạm dụng quá mức và sử dụng không theo sự chỉ định của bác sĩ thì bạn có khả năng gặp phải những nguy cơ dưới đây.*

*Nguy cơ vô sinh*
Khi dùng quá liều, thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp sẽ làm niêm mạc tử cung bị teo lại, niêm mạc mỏng khiến trứng không làm tổ được. Đó cũng chính là nguyên nhân dẫn tới tình trạng vô sinh khi sử dụng thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp một cách bừa bãi, lạm dụng, dùng quá liều...

*Giảm hiệu quả thuốc mang lại*
Lạm dụng thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp cũng có thể khiến thuốc giảm hiệu quả, thậm chí mất tác dụng trong những lần sử dụng sau. Khi đó, thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp sẽ trở nên "vô ích". Đó cũng là nguyên nhân khiến nhiều trường hợp dù sử dụng thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp nhưng vẫn mang thai.

*Rối loạn kinh nguyệt*
Thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp hoạt động trên nguyên tắc ức chế sự rụng trứng và ức chế trứng bám vào niêm mạc cổ tử cung để ngăn chặn quá trình thụ thai.




_Khi lạm dụng thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp nhiều có thể dẫn đến  hiện tượng rối loạn kinh nguyệt_
_như ra máu bất thường, rong kinh, rong huyết kéo dài, rối loạn nội tiết..._​Thế nên, khi lạm dụng thuốc tránh thai loại này nhiều có thể dẫn đến  hiện tượng rối loạn kinh nguyệt như ra máu bất thường, rong kinh, rong huyết kéo dài, rối loạn nội tiết... Việc lạm dụng sẽ gây hạn chế sự phát triển và rụng trứng, khi ngừng sử dụng thuốc cũng phải mất một thời gian dài để có thể hồi phục.

*Một số tác dụng phụ khác*
Đây là điều không thể tránh khỏi, nhất là khi bạn sử dụng thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp một cách liên tục. Các tác dụng phụ rất thường thấy như căng tức ngực, chảy máu âm đạo bất thường, tức ngực, buồn nôn, nhức đầu, mệt mỏi kéo dài... Điều này không chỉ gây khó chịu, ảnh hưởng đến sức khoẻ mà còn gây rối loạn cuộc sống.

*Những người không được uống thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp*
Theo các chuyên gia, bạn không nên uống thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp trong khoảng thời gian đang điều trị bằng thuốc điều hòa kinh nguyệt vì nó có thể càng làm cho kinh nguyệt của bạn rối loạn hơn.
Ngoài ra, những người đang uống một số loại thuốc khác như thuốc an thần, thuốc ngủ, thuốc trị bệnh lao, thuốc chống tăng huyết áp, thuốc nhuận tràng, thuốc chống đông máu, thuốc hạ sốt, giảm đau, thuốc điều trị HIV… cũng không nên uống thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp vì có thể làm giảm tác dụng của thuốc. Vì vậy, chị em cần chú ý khi dùng các loại thuốc này.
Cuối cùng, điều bạn cần nhớ khi dùng thuốc tránh thai khẩn cấp là không nên uống quá 2 liều/tháng.
Bạn cần chú ý theo dõi những triệu chứng bất thường của mình. Nếu sau vài ngày các triệu chứng không biến mất hoặc có dấu hiệu nặng hơn thì cần đi khám sớm tại các cơ sở y tế chuyên sản phụ khoa uy tín.

_Theo GĐVN_


----------



## Vũ Thu Hằng (26/3/18)

Sợ thế


----------

